# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Foorumin henki

## zige94

> Kuitenkin provosoinnit tuntuvat olevan Joukkoliikennefoorumin tärkein osa, etenkin niitä kohtaan jotka työskentelevät joukkoliikenteen parissa. *Tämä on itse asiassa huonohenkisin alan foorumi jonka tiedän.* Siksi olen lähettänyt ylläpidolle pyynnön sulkea tunnukseni. Tämä jääköön viimeiseksi viestikseni.


Painoitettu lause on se, mitä itse olen tältä foorumilta ajatellut, samoin pari muuta henkilöä, jotka tunnen, ja ovat lopettaneetkin foorumin käytön. Epäilen Lasse, ettei sinun tunnustasi kuitenkaan suljeta, ellet ala haukkumaan ja riehumaan täällä..  :Wink:  Siltä se ainakin kaverini silmin näyttää. Täällä on myös tapauksia, jossa joukkoliikenteen parissa työskentelevä, "hyökkää" harrastajan kimppuun. Onneksi junaharrastajille on omat sivut (vaunut.org), ja bussiharrastajillakin taitaa jokin olla.

Ja jos tämä viesti poistetaan täältä, ja vaikkapa tuo Lassen lainattu teksti, niin en voi muuta kuin nauraa..

----------


## hylje

Täällä on ihan hyvä henki. Hyökkäävä äänensävy on voimavara, jolla lähestytään tosiasioita.

----------


## zige94

> Täällä on ihan hyvä henki.


Ja mä toivon että toi oli sarkasmilla sanottu..  :Smile:

----------


## Samppa

> Tämä on itse asiassa huonohenkisin alan foorumi jonka tiedän. Siksi olen lähettänyt ylläpidolle pyynnön sulkea tunnukseni. Tämä jääköön viimeiseksi viestikseni.





> Nyt menee rankasti offtopicin puolelle, mutta menköön.. Painoitettu lause on se, mitä itse olen tältä foorumilta ajatellut, samoin pari muuta henkilöä, jotka tunnen, ja ovat lopettaneetkin foorumin käytön.Täällä on myös tapauksia, jossa joukkoliikenteen parissa työskentelevä, "hyökkää" harrastajan kimppuun.


Tästä huonohenkisyydestä voisi järjestää vaikka äänestyksen. Minun mielestäni tämä on erittäin asiallinen ja hyvähenkinen keskustelufoorumi.
Liikkuvan Poliisin lakkauttamisesta on menossa äänestys, mutta se on sikäli turha ettemme voi lopputulokseen sillä vaikuttaa.
Tämän foorumin keskusteluun ja sen tasoon voimme kaikki itse vaikuttaa.

----------


## Dakkus

Mä en myöskään koe tätä laisinkaan huonohenkiseksi foorumiksi ja yllätyinkin huonohenkisyysväitteestä.
Tämä saattaa johtua siitä, että kun näen mollausta, koen sen mollaavan ihmisen kökköydeksi, en foorumin kökköydeksi. Tuohon havainnointitapaani taas on johtanut se, että olen pohtinut, mistä yhteisöjen koettu "yleinen mielipide" tai "yleinen henki" käytännössä koostuu. Käsittääkseni se koostuu yleensä yhden, kahden tai kolmen foorumilaisen tavasta ilmaista mielipidettään X, jota muut parisataa foorumilaista eivät syystä tai toisesta näe tarpeelliseksi kumota. Tämä "yleinen mielipide" ei kuitenkaan välttämättä ole tosiaankaan kuin niiden parin henkilön mielipide ja loput foorumilaiset voivat olla toisistaan tietämättä kaikki asiasta eri mieltä kuin ne pari äänekästä.

Huonohenkisyydeksi saatetaan kokea myös ankara moderointi. Itse pidän siitä, koska se vapauttaa kirjoittamaan. Keskustelun voi rauhassa antaa lipua sivuraiteelle, koska ylläpidon voi luottaa siivoavan keskustelun omaan threadiinsa silloin kun se alkaa olla häiritsevä. Tämä lisää keskustelujen monipuolisuutta aika huomattavastikin, kun threadin aloittamisen kynnys tavallaan poistuu.
Se, että kirjoituksia napsitaan hyvin herkästi omiksi viestiketjuikseen on eräs syistä siihen, että tykkään tosi mielelläni puhua pulista JLF:llä. Täällä ei tarvitse jättää merkityksellisiä asioita sanomatta varoakseen häiritsemästä muita  :Smile: 

Tämäkin on mielenkiintoinen ja JLF:n kannalta tarpeellinen keskustelu, jota varmastikaan ei käytäisi jos JLF:n moderointilinja olisi toisenlainen. Tästä nimittäin pulpahtaa hyvin pian oma viestiketjunsa, sanokaa minun sanoneen. 
*Lisäys/kuukanko:* toteutin toiveesi

----------


## kuukanko

Foorumi jakautuu asiasisällöltään kahteen eri aihepiiriin, joukkoliikenneharrastukseen ja joukkoliikennepolitiikkaan. Joukkoliikennepoliittinen keskustelu on luonteeltaan vastaava kuin muu poliittinen keskustelu ja ajoittain kovaa. Foorumilla käydyn poliittisen keskustelun luonne ei ole kuitenkaan sen kovempaa kuin esim. eduskunnassa. Turistibussien toimintaedellytykset (mistä keskustelu lähti liikkeelle) on liikennepoliittinen kysymys ja todellisen päätöksenteon areenoilla keskustelu aiheesta on ollut kovempaa kuin täällä.

Joukkoliikenneharrastuskeskustelu on luonteeltaan neutraalia, välillä jopa kehutaan muiden kuvia tms. Minun havaintojeni mukaan muutama kuumakalle vain provosoituu turhan helposti ja tekee sen seurauksena ylilyöntejä. Huonohenkisyydestä julkisesti valittavat ovat usein itse näitä samoja kuumakalleja. Riitely ei kuulu neutraaliin joukkoliikenneharrastuskeskusteluun ja siksi moderoin riitelyt pois siitä.

Foorumeilla, joilla on pelkkää joukkoliikenneharrastuskeskustelua, henki on varmasti erilainen ihan jo keskustelun aihepiiristä johtuen.

----------


## Koala

Juu ei tämän foorumin ilmapiirissä ole mitään vikaa. Poliittiset keskustelut taas ovat "kovempia" ja niin niiden pitääkin. Enemmän koen ongelmaksi foorumin "penskat" jotka jakavat mielipiteitään joka käänteessä ja pitävät foorumia chattina keskenään.

----------


## Hape

Henki on hyvä... Mielipide-erothan saavat aikaan keskustelun. Asiat riitelevät, eivät henkilöt :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Painoitettu lause on se, mitä itse olen tältä foorumilta ajatellut, samoin pari muuta henkilöä, jotka tunnen, ja ovat lopettaneetkin foorumin käytön. Epäilen Lasse, ettei sinun tunnustasi kuitenkaan suljeta, ellet ala haukkumaan ja riehumaan täällä..  Siltä se ainakin kaverini silmin näyttää. Täällä on myös tapauksia, jossa joukkoliikenteen parissa työskentelevä, "hyökkää" harrastajan kimppuun. Onneksi junaharrastajille on omat sivut (vaunut.org), ja bussiharrastajillakin taitaa jokin olla.
> 
> Ja jos tämä viesti poistetaan täältä, ja vaikkapa tuo Lassen lainattu teksti, niin en voi muuta kuin nauraa..


Zige, mitä me täällä teemme sillä tiedolla että sinä käyt Vaunut.org sivustolla? Huomaan myös heti viestistäsi että se on hiukka provo mielessä kirjotettu.

En koe että koskaan kukaan missään yhteydessä olisi täällä "hyökännyt" kippuuni. Ehkä se johtuu siitä että en provosoi ihmisiä siihen. 

Minusta tämä on moniverroin luotettavampi kuin vain harrastajista koostuva sivu. Tässä esimerkki tiedon kulun eroista:

Joukkoliikennefoorumi:

Ammattilainen - Harrastaja (kysyjä) _(Tieto kulkee (lähes) suoraan ammattilaiselta harrastajalle)
_
Puhtaasti tai lähes puhtaasti harrastajafoorumi

Ammattilainen - Harrastaja - Harrastaja - Harrastaja - Harrastaja - Harrastaja (kysyjä) _(Tieto käy useiden "käsien" kautta jolloin sen sisältö saattaa muuttua ja se saattaa muuttua jopa huhuksi.
_
Ja foorumi on aina sellainen kun käyttäjät siitä tekevät. Jos ilmapiiri ei miellytä voi aina katsoa peiliin, ja miettiä mitä itse voisi tehdä ilmapiirin parantamiseksi. Zigen viesti ei ainakaan parantanut ilmapiiriä.




> Ja jos tämä viesti poistetaan täältä, ja vaikkapa tuo Lassen lainattu teksti, niin en voi muuta kuin nauraa..


Ja oliko ihan pakko kirjottaa tuo viimeinen lause?  Älä väitä etteikö se olisi provo!  :Wink:  Jos et kuukankosta pidä niin vaihda foorumia. Minusta on vain hienoa että moderointi on täällä tehokasta ja provot siivotaan pois.

----------


## Mikle

Minusta täällä on ihan hyvä henki. Omasta puolestani totean, että tämä on nykyisin oikeastaan ainoa foorumi, jolla tulee käytyä (lukuunottamatta aivan toisen alan harrastukseeni liittyviä keskusteluja). Käyminen johtuu juuri yleensä asiallisesta keskustelusta. Keskustelufoorumilla väittely voi joskus olla kuumaakin, mutta sehän vähän on tarkoituskin. Mielipiteiden esittämiseen ja niiden vaihtoonhan tällainen on tarkoitettu.

Millään foorumilla ei kuitenkaan saisi mennä henkilökohtaisuuksiin ja myös asioiden yksipuolistaminen ja yleistäminen on monesti huono homma. Asioilla, myös joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvillä, kun on monta puolta. Ja harvoin joku asia (firma, kalustotyyppi, linja, automerkkki, mikä vaan) on kaikilta osin ylivertainen tai vaihtoehtoisesti täysin kelvoton. Tällaisia juttuja kun lukee, niin sellaisen viestin mahdollinen asiasisältökin kärsii täydellisen inflaation. 
Hyvä ohje muuten myös nettikeskusteluihin on: "älä kirjoita toiselle mitään, mitä et haluaisi sanoa kasvokkain". Monta kertaa kuultu juttu, mutta toimii.

Itseni kirjoittamien juttujen järkevyyttä on paha itse arvioida ja hyvä niin. Silti pakko todeta, että joskus sitä tuntee myötähäpeää toisen puolesta kun on lukenut joitain viestejä, missä esimerkiksi ruoditaan jonkun alalla työskentelevän virheellistä autonpysäköintiä tai vastaavaa kämmiä rekkarien, autonumeroiden, päivämäärien ym. kera. Ei sellaiset varmaan tälle forumille kuulu vaan ihan jonnekin muualle.

----------


## JSL

Paremmin täällä on alkanut nyt ihan viime aikoina mielestäni mennä tai sit olen rauhallisempi itte. 
Tiedän joskus provosoineeni liian kärkkäästi ja tahallisesti. 

Suhteellisen hyvin on pärjätty ja ketjuja jaetaan ja siivotaan niin pysyy edes joku selkeys. 
Huonoja kokemuksia mulla on nuoremman porukan pitämistä junafoorumeista, joissa tuntuu olevan 
tärkeintä vaan se, kuka on kukkona tunkiolla, vaikka valvoja eivät edes hoida hommiaan silti. 
Jätän nyt mainitsematta kyseisten sivustojen nimet, mutta varmaan osa ne tietää.. 
Sitten taas eräs laivafoorumi, tuntuu olevan sellainen, että jos erehtyy kysymään tyhmiä, 
eli sellaista asiaa, jonka vanhat ketut tietävät jo hyvin, tulee melkein heti porttikieltoa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Hyvä ohje muuten myös nettikeskusteluihin on: "älä kirjoita toiselle mitään, mitä et haluaisi sanoa kasvokkain". Monta kertaa kuultu juttu, mutta toimii.


Tämä on hyvä muistaa, myös eräiden kirjoittajien, jotka käyvät "hiekkalaatikkokeskustelua" näillä sivuilla.

Itse ohitan useimmat "jankutukset" delete-napilla. Välillä tekisi miele "heittää" bensaa leikkeihin. Moderaattoreiden tulisi pilkkoa eräs keskustelu paloihin ....

----------


## hmikko

Löysin juuri foorumiohjelmiston näyttämättäjättämistoiminnon! En kokenut tarvetta laittaa listalleni kuin yhden tunnuksen, mutta tämä parantaa JLF-kokemustani ratkaisevasti. Vipstaaki löytyy siis kohdasta

Jäsenasetukset (oikealla ylhäällä) -> Muuta näyttämättäjättämislistaa (vasemmalla "Omat asetukseni" -laatikossa)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Löysin juuri foorumiohjelmiston näyttämättäjättämistoiminnon! En kokenut tarvetta laittaa listalleni kuin yhden tunnuksen, mutta tämä parantaa JLF-kokemustani ratkaisevasti.


Olen aikaisemmin kokeillut. Valitettavasti se ei kuitenkaan oikein toiminut, koska näihin viesteihin vastaaminen näkyy kuitenkin aina, lainauksine kaikkineen.

----------


## sm3

Minulla tuo lista on ollut käytössä jo jonkin aikaa, siellä on yksi henkilö tällä hetkellä. 

Olen ymmärtänyt että se estää myös listalla olevaa lähettämästä minulle yksityisviestiä mikä onkin se syy minulle pitää listalla.

----------


## Topi

Jos tämän foorumin jäsenistä pitäisi jotain moittia, niin se on ehdottomasti päteminen.

----------


## zige94

> Jos tämän foorumin jäsenistä pitäisi jotain moittia, niin se on ehdottomasti päteminen.


Yksihän mun tuttu sanoi ettei viitsi tätä foorumia edes lukea, joidenkin kirjoittajien asenne on juuri sellainen mikä pitää osan harrastajista kaukana.. Yksi on juuri päteminen, en väitä ettenkö sitä olisi itsekkin joskus harrastanut, mutta täällä on selkeästi sellaisia kirjoittajia jotka pätevät jokaikisessä asiassa. Rehellisesti sanottuna, tämä on kaikkein kamalin foorumi suomi24:n ohessa mitä olen nähnyt. Sen vuoksi en täällä pahemmin enään muuta kirjoittele kuin havaintoja.

----------


## Samppa

> Yksi on juuri päteminen, en väitä ettenkö sitä olisi itsekkin joskus harrastanut, mutta täällä on selkeästi sellaisia kirjoittajia jotka pätevät jokaikisessä asiassa.


Mitä tarkoitatte pätemisellä? Sitäkö, että joku korjaa virheellisen tiedon tai antaa vastauksen kysymykseen oman asiantuntemuksensa perusteella tai esittää erilaisia joukkoliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmia?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Samaa mieltä Sampan kanssa. Jotenkin minulla on epäilys, että zige lukee minutkin näihin pätijöihin. Päteminen kuitenkin minusta edellyttäisi, että minulla olisi tarve jotenkin korottaa itseni keskustelijana muita korkeammalle. Ei ole. Riennän silti aktiivisesti väittelyihin mistä tahansa asiasta ja argumentoin suorasukaisesti. Minua kuitenkin kiinnostavat vain ne asiat, ei se kuka henkilö mitäkin sanoo tai kuinka usein olen oikeassa.

Paitsi poikkeuksena se, kun joskus minusta tuntuu, että joidenkin keskustelijoiden tyyli vetää foorumin tasoa alas. Sitä voisi sanoa oikeaksi pätemiseksi, mutta minusta tämä on vain yli seitsemän vuoden historiansa aikana ollut erinomaisesti toimiva ja asiallinen foorumi, ja haluan itse vähän myös puolustaa "pitkän linjan laatutasoa".

----------


## Nrg

Itse en ole havainnut erityisesti pätemistä foorumilla. Ainakin virheiden korjaaminen on mielestäni olennainen osa keskustelua ja väittelyä. Mielestäni on hienoa, että tämä foorumi kokoaa ammattilaisia niin joukkoliikenteen suunnittelusta kuin toteutuksestakin aina kuljettajista työnjohtoon ja laitosten johtokuntiin saakka sekä harrastajia ja joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneita yhteen. Koska en ole itse asiantuntija aiheessa millään tasolla, kuulen mieluusti myös ammattilaisten näkökulmia omiin ja muidenkin mielipiteisiin. Arvostan todella paljon sitä, että joku ammattilanen viitsii keskustella kanssani ja jopa korjata virheelliset käsitykseni. Tältä foorumilta voi lukea ihan oikeita inside scoopeja, joita ei tavallisia uutismedioita seuraamalla tule tietoon tai tulee tietoon merkittävästi myöhemmin.

Vaikka keskustelu on usein kriittistä, niin kuin mielestäni pitääkin, on se pääsääntöisesti asiallista. Mitä tulee foorumilla taas jokin aika sitten käynnistyneeseen epäiltyyn trollipyörremyrskyyn niin pidän sitä hauskana hapatuksena niiltä osin kun se ei ole muita ihmisiä haukkuvaa ja loukkaavaa. Asiakeskustelu menee siinä sivussa ja sitä pystyy melko hyvin seuraamaan ilman, että sitä sekoilua tarvitsee erityisemmin seurata. Ymmärrän kuitenkin todella hyvin, jos joku on tästä asiasta eri mieltä kanssani ja haluaa pitäytyä asialinjalla foorumilla. Se on kuitenkin varmasti foorumin oikea tarkoitus, eikä huumorin repiminen trolleista.

Mitä tulee foorumin moderointiin, niin ei minulla ainakaan ihan hirveästi ole siinä valittamista. Kuukankokin ilmoitti jossain ketjussa, että haluaa kehittyä moderaattorina ja ottaa kritiikkiä vastaan, joten tiedän, että jos minulla jotain vinguttavaa asiasta on niin voin varmasti kritiikkini esittää tarpeen tullen. Kuitenkin loppupeleissä foorumi on omistajansa foorumi ja hän saa sillä tehdä miten parhaaksi näkee.

Yllä oleva kannattaa lukea kuitenkin siltä kannalta, että seuraan melko vähän juna- ja bussikeskusteluja. Pääsääntöisesti muutenkin seuraan oikeastaan ennen kaikkea liikennehankkeisiin ja -politiikkaan liittyviä keskusteluja. Siksi on varmasti monta osa-aluetta ja nimimerkkiä, joiden keskustelua en ole välttämättä edes koskaan lukenut, joten mielipiteeni ei perustu kokonaiskuvaan foorumista.

----------


## zige94

> Jotenkin minulla on epäilys, että zige lukee minutkin näihin pätijöihin.


Voin sanoa Elmo sinulle etten sinua pätijäksi katso. Ja tämähän ei ole ainoastaan MINUN mielipide, vaan useamman joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisen jotka eivät tänne foorumille halua rekisteröityä em. syistä.

Omasta mielestäni raideliikennepuolelle on laadukkaampaa keskustelua, johtuisikohan osittain siitä että sillä puolella on vähemmän keskustelijoita myös? Täällähän on selkeä jako bussi-ihmisiin ja sitten näihin sekaihmisiin joita kiinnostaa kaikki aiheet. Näitä bussi-ihmisiähän täällä foorumilla on enemmän, selkeästi bussi-painoitteinen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voin sanoa Elmo sinulle etten sinua pätijäksi katso.


Ok, no hyvä.  :Smile:  En ole bussipuolen keskustelua seurannut niin paljon, että osaisin niiden pätemisestä sanoa. Ehkä vähän kovin pieniin asioihin tarttumista siellä välillä huomaa. Sitä, kun on niin hirveää, että joku taas raportoi vakioautosta. Who cares.  :Smile:

----------


## Safka

> Jos tämän foorumin jäsenistä pitäisi jotain moittia, niin se on ehdottomasti päteminen.


Olisko tähän parempi ilmaus tölväsemisen pakko? Monet keskustelijat tuovat korjaukset ja omat mielipiteensä esiin ilkeämielisesti vaikka ehkä tiedostamattaan. Silloin kun harvakseltaan kerron mielipiteeni, kuulun mainittuun kategoriaan, mutta uskaltaako joku muu myöntää saman?

----------


## Topi

> Olisko tähän parempi ilmaus tölväsemisen pakko? Monet keskustelijat tuovat korjaukset ja omat mielipiteensä esiin ilkeämielisesti vaikka ehkä tiedostamattaan.


Juurikin näin. Esimerkkejä en kehtaa laittaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Omasta mielestäni raideliikennepuolelle on laadukkaampaa keskustelua


Minusta keskustelu jakaantuu ennemmin "bongailupuoleen" ja joukkoliikennepoliittiseen keskusteluun. Joukkoliikennepoliittisen keskustelun taso on luonnollisestikin korkeampi, koska keskusteluun ei voi oikein edes osallistua ilman hyviä kirjoitustaitoja. "Bongailupuolella" taas on enemmän kirjoittajia, jotka eivät ole vielä ehkä edes opetelleet koulussa esseekirjoittamista tai joiden kirjoitustaidot eivät ole yhtä harjaantuneet kuin poliittiseen keskusteluun osallistuvilla. Vanhemmat kirjoittajat eivät ehkä yhtä herkästi otakaan itseensä keskustelusta, koska esim. yliopistokoulutus valmentaa kriittiseen keskusteluun.

----------


## Albert

> Mitä tulee foorumin moderointiin, niin ei minulla ainakaan ihan hirveästi ole siinä valittamista. Kuukankokin ilmoitti jossain ketjussa, että haluaa kehittyä moderaattorina ja ottaa kritiikkiä vastaan, joten tiedän, että jos minulla jotain vinguttavaa asiasta on niin voin varmasti kritiikkini esittää tarpeen tullen. Kuitenkin loppupeleissä foorumi on omistajansa foorumi ja hän saa sillä tehdä miten parhaaksi näkee.


OT -ketjuista näyttää kyllä kovin heppoisesti katoavan viestejä. Kuten sanoit, omistaja määrää.
Mutta varmaankin kuulunkin näihin sivistymättömiin "bongailijoihin".

----------


## Mikle

> Olisko tähän parempi ilmaus tölväsemisen pakko? Monet keskustelijat tuovat korjaukset ja omat mielipiteensä esiin ilkeämielisesti vaikka ehkä tiedostamattaan.


Mun mielestä tässä on juuri tämä viihtyisyyttä haittaava ongelma, ei siinä että joku korjaa jotain tai kertoo oman mielipiteensä. Se merkitsee, miten sen tekee.
Ei tämä ongelma tietysti yksistään ole tällä foorumilla vaan tuota taipumusta tölviä ja omalla osaamisella pätemistä näkee kyllä muuallakin. Jopa livenä vaikka pätemistarpeinen tekee sen tietysti kasvokkain usein hieman diplomaattisemmin vaikkei ehkä haluaisikaan.  
Tällöin minä koen pientä myötähäpeää. Kokemukseni mukaan usein näissä pätemisissä pätee vanha tunnettu viisaus, eli tyhjät tynnyrit kolisee eniten. Ja se päteminenkin näyttää siten perustuvan vain oletuksiin ja yksittäisiin havaintoihin tajuamatta isoa kuvaa. Eikä se ole synti, ettei jotain asiaa lopulta tunne kovin hyvin. Siksi ajatusten vaihto kiinnostavista aiheista on hyödyllistä, niistään kukin oppii. Eihän kukaan voi tietää kaikesta kaikkea. 

Itse arvostan kohteliasta keskustelua asiasta riippumatta, en yksipuolista lyttäystä tai jonkun toisen kannan tyrmäämistä. Miten itse olen tässä onnistunut; siihen olen jäävi sanomaan. Mutta olen huomannut, että tölviviin ja yksipuolisiin kommentteihin tulee vastattua vähän samalla tavalla eli hiukka tölvivästi ja yksipuolisesti. Ja monesti jää kommentoimatta kokonaan :Cool:

----------


## karihoo

Mielestäni täällä keskustelu on valtaosin asiallista ja "henkilöön käymätöntä". Pieniä ryöpsähdyksiä toki esiintyy (kutsun niitä auringonpilkuiksi joista tulee häiriöitä vaihtelevasti joskus laajallekin), mutta *täällä sentään on moderointi.* Moderoimattomia en jaksa lueskella. Ja sitten taustatiedot: Edustan tuotanto-osastoa eli toimin tällä hetkellä linja-autonkuljettajana, toinen ammattini on IT-alalla. Liityin foorumille ensisijaisesti ammattini vuoksi, toki kiinnostus aiheeseen on ollut olemassa jo ennenkin asiakkaan roolissa.

Niin ja on minunkin viestejä joskus moderoitu, myös poistettu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

No, minäpä olen itse ilmiantanut kuvalla varustetun provoviestini, joka sittemmin poistettiin. Ja moderointiin olen kyllä ollut melko tyytyväinen. Ei täällä muuten vuodesta toiseen jaksaisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja sitten taustatiedot: Edustan tuotanto-osastoa eli toimin tällä hetkellä linja-autonkuljettajana, toinen ammattini on IT-alalla.


Mutta miksi toisille on vaikeata esitellä itsensä, kuten sinä juuri teit? Minusta on normaalia kohteliasta sosiaalisuutta kertoa itsestään sen verran, millä on merkitystä käytävälle keskustelulle. Näinhän tehdään kaikkialla, missä pidetään palavereita tai kahdenkeskisiä keskusteluita. Jos ei tunneta, aloitetaan esittäytymisellä.

Miksi esittäydytään? Siksi, että on helpompi keskustella toisten kanssa, kun tietää, kenelle puhuu ja mitä toinen ymmärtää. Ei se ole sen ihmeellisempää kuin esimerkiksi tilanne, jossa vaikka keskustelee joukkoliikenteestä kieltenopettajan kanssa. Asiansa saa ymmärretyksi, kun tietää, että kieltenopettajalle on selitettävä asiat perusteellisemmin ja kansantajuisemmin kuin liikenteen ammattilaiselle.

Kun ei esittäydytä, jokainen tekee vain oletuksia toisten tietojen ja ymmärtämisen tasosta. Ja sitten viesti ei mene perille, tulee väärinkäsityksiä, joku loukkantuu, kun asioita selitetään väärällä tavalla jne.

Minä en ymmärrä tarvetta olla esittäytymättä kuin vain siksi, että voi pysyä tuntemattomana ja siten on tilaisuus käyttäytyä sopimattomasti. Tämä näkemys mukaanlukien myös ammattisuoja. Jos ammatin tai toimen vuoksi ei ole sallittua osallistua keskusteluun, ei tarvitse rekisteröityä. Tai vaikka rekisteröityykin, ei tarvitse kirjoittaa sellaista, mikä ei työhön sovi. Ja poikkeamiset yleisistä käytännöistä ovat tietenkin aina mahdollisia hyvin perustein ja ylläpidon kanssa sopien.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta miksi toisille on vaikeata esitellä itsensä, kuten sinä juuri teit?


Edelleenkään tällä foorumilla ei edellytetä esittäytymistä.




> Kun ei esittäydytä, jokainen tekee vain oletuksia toisten tietojen ja ymmärtämisen tasosta. Ja sitten viesti ei mene perille, tulee väärinkäsityksiä, joku loukkantuu, kun asioita selitetään väärällä tavalla jne.


Nettifoorumeilla ei kirjoiteta pelkästään keskustelukumppanille, vaan muillekin foorumin lukijoille. Muutenhan keskustelun voisi käydä vaikka sähköpostitse. Siksi keskustelun on syytä olla tasolla, jota muutkin pystyvät vähintäänkin seuraamaan.




> Ja poikkeamiset yleisistä käytännöistä ovat tietenkin aina mahdollisia hyvin perustein ja ylläpidon kanssa sopien.


Täsmennän vielä muille lukijoille, että tuo on siis yksittäisen jäsenen eikä ylläpidon kanta.

----------


## karihoo

> Mutta miksi toisille on vaikeata esitellä itsensä, kuten sinä juuri teit? Minusta on normaalia kohteliasta sosiaalisuutta kertoa itsestään sen verran, millä on merkitystä käytävälle keskustelulle. Näinhän tehdään kaikkialla, missä pidetään palavereita tai kahdenkeskisiä keskusteluita. Jos ei tunneta, aloitetaan esittäytymisellä.


Kuten kuukanko totesi, täällä se on vapaaehtoista. Toisaalta rekisteröityneet jäsenet näkevät kirjautuneena muutenkin keskustelukumppaneistaan tietoja ja minun profiiliani katsomalla mainitsemani asiat käyvät myös ilmi. Kommenttini/esittäytymiseni tässä ketjussa oli lähinnä sen vuoksi, ettei jäisi epäselvyyttä jos lukija ei viestihistoriaani tai profiilitietoihini ole tutustunut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuten kuukanko totesi, täällä se on vapaaehtoista.


Niinhän se on vapaaehtoista, mukaanlukien oikean nimen käyttö rekisteröityessä. Se on ylläpidon valinta, joka johtaa siihen, että tänne sitten ilmestyy häiriköintiä ja asiattomuuksia.

Ihmettelenkin vain sitä, miksi ei vapaaehtoisesti esittäydytä, kun sellainen on sivistyneen sosiaalisen kanssakäymisen yleinen tapa. Asiallinen esittäytyminen vain nostaa keskustelun tasoa, ja luulisi sen olevan jokaisen asiallisen foorumin jäsenen halu ja etu.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niinhän se on vapaaehtoista, mukaanlukien oikean nimen käyttö rekisteröityessä.


Eipäs nyt sotketa asioita. Edellistä ei kukaan vaadi yhtään missään; jälkimmäinen on erittäin selkeästi ilmaistu foorumin säännöissä. Ei se jälkimmäinen kuitenkaan ole mikään poliisivalvonnan alainen asia eikä tarvitsekaan olla. Ei se silti tee sääntöä tyhjäksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:11 ----------




> Ihmettelenkin vain sitä, miksi ei vapaaehtoisesti esittäydytä, kun sellainen on sivistyneen sosiaalisen kanssakäymisen yleinen tapa.


Tämä on nyt vain sinun subjektiivinen näkemyksesi siitä, mikä on sivistynyttä sosiaalista kanssakäymistä ja mikä on tällä foorumilla sivistynyttä sosiaalista kanssakäymistä. Jos menen yleisölle avoimeen luentotilaisuuteen ja ryhdyn luennoitsijan kanssa keskusteluun jostakin asiasta, ei sielläkään yleensä tarvitse perustella esittämiään kysymyksiä ja väitteitä sillä, mitä viiteryhmää edustaa. Jotkut esittävät, koska haluavat. Toiset eivät.

----------


## Nrg

Mielestäni nimiasiassa on toimittu kuten oikeusvaltossakin. Syyllinen väärän nimen käyttöön on vasta kun niin on todistettu. Muun linjan pitäminen ilman pankkitunnusrekisteröintiä on melko hankalaa ja hyvin tulkinnanvaraista. Linjanvedossa tulisi varmasti hutilyöntejä, kun ylläpito ilmoitetun nimen perusteella päättäisi onko nimi uskottava vai ei.

Mitä tulee esittäytymiseen, niin kuten Antero edellä totesi, on se hyvä ja hyödyllinenkin tapa. Täällä sellaiselle ei kuitenkaan ole oikein luonnollista ja sujuvaa paikkaa, mutta voihan tänne varmasti esittäytymisketjun perustaa asiantilaa korjaamaan. Siellä ne, jotka haluaisivat, saisivat esittäytyä.

----------


## Koala

> Ihmettelenkin vain sitä, miksi ei vapaaehtoisesti esittäydytä, kun sellainen on sivistyneen sosiaalisen kanssakäymisen yleinen tapa.


Käytän useita nettifoorumeita ja tämä on ensimmäinen jossa _kukaan_ edes kehtaa esittää moista.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Käytän useita nettifoorumeita ja tämä on ensimmäinen jossa _kukaan_ edes kehtaa esittää moista.


Minäkin käytän seuraten tai osallistuen useita verkossa olevia forumeja ja olen ilahtunut siitä että joku esittää omalla nimellä kommentoimista ja jopa lyhyttä esitystä henkilöstä tai taustastaan.
Olen puolestani kyllästynyt anonyymiyden takaa esitettyihin pölhökommentteihin, joidenka johdosta hylännyt mm. lehtien lukijapalstojen seurannan täysin turhana ajanhukkana. Minusta vaikuttaa sille, että moderointi ja omalla nimellä esiintyminen tuo keskusteluihin myös laatua karsien kaikista hulluimmat ylilyönnit pois, jolloin ne palstat ovat mielekkäämpiä seurata vaikka pelkkänä lukijana. Edelleen olen samaa mieltä siitä, että kommentoijan esittäytymisellä on merkitystä myös siihen, miten kommentoijan viestiin suhtaudutaan, ts. onko kysymyksessä sunnuntaiharrastelija (kuten minä) vai asiaa todella tunteva asiantuntija jollaisena pidän monia tälläkin forumilla kirjoittavia, yhtenä heistä DI Antero Alkua.

Huomautettakoon sillti, että edellä esitetty ei luonnollisestikaan merkitse sitä, että olisin (kaikista) asioista samaa mieltä kanssaan vaikka aihepiiriä tunteekin paljon minua enemmän ja etevämmin.

Noin muutoin, vaikuttaa sille että esim. Uusi Suomi on siirtänyt kaiken kommentoinnin tapahtumaan vain omalla nimellä. En tiedä kuinka tarkasti siellä vahditaan tietojen oikeellisuutta, mutta ainakin sellainen forum on _kehdannut_edes_esittää_moista ja toteuttanutkin sen. Uskon, että jatkossa forumit siirtyvät enemmässä määrin oman nimen tai rekisteröidyn tunnuksen käyttöön joille forumeille kertyy "parempilaatuista" materiaalia anonyymiforumeiden sisällön köyhtyessä entisestään loanheittoon ja höpötykseen.

----------


## Count

Usarissa oikea nimi on aika teoreettinen vaatimus. Tarkoitus oli toki hyvä, mutta hyvin pian kävi selväksi, että toiset kirjoittajat ovat tasa-arvoisempia kuin toiset ja pystyivät jatkamaan kirjoittamista vanhalla nimimerkillään joka muistutti oikeaa nimeä. Ja uusiakin kirjoittajia tuli ja lähti keksityillä nimillä. Jossain välissä sitten keksittiin haluta omaa naamankuvaa profiiliin ja... no, sen jälkeen en ole usaria käynyt kovin usein lukemassakaan.

Omaan kokemukseeni erilaisten keskustelufoorumien käyttäjänä ja ylläpitäjänä olen huomannut nimi- ja koulutus/työkokemusvaatimuksen pulpahtavan pinnalle useimmiten silloin, kun omasta mielestään asiaa paremmin tuntevat henkilöt eivät saa kohdalleen mielestään ansaitsemaansa arvostusta ja/tai kunnioitusta. Halutaan tasoittaa kenttää siten, että voidaan faktoilla osoittaa jonkun tietävän paremmin kuin jonkun toisen, koska toisella on alan x koulutus/kokemusta ja toisella ei ole.

Pitäisi kuitenkin muistaa, että jlf:n, usarin, muropaketin, pakkotoiston, hommafoorumin jne. päällimmäinen funktio on kuitenkin jokaiselle avoin keskustelu aiheista, jotka käyttäjäkuntaa kiinnostavat. Samanmielisten keskustelukerhoina toimiminen johtaa helposti keskustelun kuivettumiseen ja yleiseen hymistelyyn kun kaikki ovat kaikesta samaa mieltä, tai ainakin kynnys olla eri mieltä enemmistön kanssa on nostettu todella korkealle mikäli samalla vaaditaan omalla nimellä ja henkilöhistorialla tapahtuvaa julkista esittäytymistä.

Palstat toki jakavat koko keskustelukentän siten, että yksi paikka keskittyy yhteen ja toinen toiseen ja väliin mahtuu melkoinen kasa offtopiccia jota paikasta riippuen suvaitaan enemmän tai vähemmän. Itse tiedän tällä(kin) palstalla kysyneeni varsin tyhmiä ja saaneeni siitä huolimatta hyviä vastauksia. Toivon, että tilanne säilyy sellaisena jatkossakin eikä keskustelua ryhdytä tieten tahtoen tukahduttamaan viemällä asiat johonkin epäolennaisuuksiin kuten siihen kuka kysyy ja "millä lihaksilla" tai mitä jokin "sivistyssana" mahtaakaan tarkoittaa.

----------


## petteri

> Omaan kokemukseeni erilaisten keskustelufoorumien käyttäjänä ja ylläpitäjänä olen huomannut nimi- ja koulutus/työkokemusvaatimuksen pulpahtavan pinnalle useimmiten silloin, kun omasta mielestään asiaa paremmin tuntevat henkilöt eivät saa kohdalleen mielestään ansaitsemaansa arvostusta ja/tai kunnioitusta. Halutaan tasoittaa kenttää siten, että voidaan faktoilla osoittaa jonkun tietävän paremmin kuin jonkun toisen, koska toisella on alan x koulutus/kokemusta ja toisella ei ole.


Olen tehnyt saman havainnon. Joskus tuollaiset vaatimukset voivat liittyä myös foorumien voimatasapainon muutoksiin. Esimerkiksi voi olla kyse tilanteesta, jossa aikaisemmin jollain foorumilla hyvin vahvassa mielipidejohtajan roolissa auktoriteettikirjoittaja on hitaasti pala palalta menettämässä mielipidejohtajan asemaansa, koska ajautuu keskustelussa niin usein vaikeisiin tilanteisiin, jotka syövät hänen uskottavuuttaan. 

Jonkinlaista yhdenmukaisuutta tuollaiseen reagointiin on löydettävissä politiikasta, jossa mielipidejohtajat usein huomatessaan asemansa puolueiden tai ryhmien sisällä olevan heikentymässä pyrkivätkin usein kiinnittämään ryhmän yhteisen huomion vaan jonnekin muualle. Yleensä tekijöihin, joissa he kokevat itse olevansa vahvoilla.




> Pitäisi kuitenkin muistaa, että jlf:n, usarin, muropaketin, pakkotoiston, hommafoorumin jne. päällimmäinen funktio on kuitenkin jokaiselle avoin keskustelu aiheista, jotka käyttäjäkuntaa kiinnostavat. Samanmielisten keskustelukerhoina toimiminen johtaa helposti keskustelun kuivettumiseen ja yleiseen hymistelyyn kun kaikki ovat kaikesta samaa mieltä, tai ainakin kynnys olla eri mieltä enemmistön kanssa on nostettu todella korkealle mikäli samalla vaaditaan omalla nimellä ja henkilöhistorialla tapahtuvaa julkista esittäytymistä.


Olen tästä samaa mieltä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Näin ihan rakentavana ehdotuksena: taipuuko foorumialusta siihen, että omaan profiiliin voisi laittaa henkilötietojen lisäksi myös lyhyen esittelyn itsestään, jos niin haluaa. Tuskinpa se on keneltäkään pois, jos tällainen mahdollisuus on. Ja onhan taustoilla tietyissä tilanteissa ihan selvää relevanssiakin. Esimerkiksi jos tiedän, että joku on veturinkuljettaja ja tämä kirjoittaa jotain junankuljettamiseen liittyvää, niin uskon paljon herkemmin sen mitä on kirjoitettu. Samoin jos tiedän, että jos on puhe jonkun keskustelijan työnantajasta, niin silloin hän ei voi kirjoittaa yhtä vapaasti, kuin yleensä.

Oikeataanhan tällaiset relevantit seikat pidempään foorumia seurannut tietää jo siinä määrin, kun ihmiset ylipäätään ovat halukkaita niitä paljastamaan. Mutta eihän se haittaisi, jos muistiaan voisi virkistää ja uusia jäseniä tämä varmasti auttaisi.

----------


## hylje

Oikean nimen käyttö on sopiva faktoihin perustuvalle keskustelulle, jossa henkilökohtainen luotettavuus on kaikille hyödyllinen diili. Kysyjät tietävät kuka tietää asiat, tietävät saavat referenssejä ja vahvistusta.

Nimetön keskustelu on puolestaan ihanteellinen debattiin. Nimettömässä ympäristössä ei ole mielipidejohtajia. Mielipiteet muodostetaan sen puuttuessa paljon kapeammalta pohjalta: omista ennakkoluuloista ja tekstin sisällöstä. Ei olla vielä keksitty keskusteluympäristöä jossa ihmisiltä saadaan kaikki ennakkoluulot pois, mutta anonyymillä tekstillä saadaan edes ne henkilöön liittyvät ennakkoluulot karsittua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oikean nimen käyttö on sopiva faktoihin perustuvalle keskustelulle...
> 
> Nimetön keskustelu on puolestaan ihanteellinen debattiin.


Tämä on minusta erittäin hyvin kirjoitettu.

Anonyymiys on kaksiteräinen miekka. Anonyymisti kirjoittaessa ei voi turvautua omaan auktoriteettiin ja saada läpi vaikka mitä hölynpölyä, kuten tapahtuu jatkuvasti oikeassa elämässä. Mutta anonyymiys antaa tilaisuuden asiattomuuksille, joilla sotketaan kiinnostava keskustelu. Minä en pidä tällaista avoimena keskusteluna, vaan vastuuttomana keskusteluna, jossa ei ole mahdollista keskustella avoimesti asiasta ilman, että joku sotkee keskustelun heti kun se ei miellytä.

Mutta kuitenkin, viestiensä myötä nimimerkkikin luo itselleen persoonallisuuden ja mahdollisesti auktoriteetin. Joten ajan kanssa anonyymiyden etu kuitenkin menetetään. Nimimerkki saa yhtä hyvin typerän kuin fiksunkin henkilön maineen, ja lopulta on aivan sama, onko se maine kerätty todellisessa elämässä vai nettipersoonana.

Auktoriteettiys esiintyy myös käänteisesti. Eli kun yksille auktoriteetti tarkoittaa kyseenalaistamatonta totuutta, toiselle on sama mitä auktoriteetti sanoo, se on aina väärin siksi, että auktoriteetti sen sanoi. Tähänkin voi nimettömyyden turvin reagoida aina ja näkyvästi, asiallisen ja avoimen keskustelun estäen.

Ainoa mikä anonyymiydestä jää ajan kanssa jäljelle on vastuuttomuus. Niille, jotka kokevat mielihyvää ja pätemistä muiden nälvimisetä, perättömistä väitteistä ja kaikenlaisesta häiriköinnistä, vastuuttomuus on tietenkin tavoiteltavaa ja saavutettu etu, josta pitää pitää kiinni. Kaikille muille anonyymiydestä jää vain riesa.

Ehkäpä tämä selittää mm. Facebookin suosiota keskustelulle, jota aiemmin on tyypillisesti käyty JLF:n tapaisilla foorumeilla. Tai yhtä hyvin hyvän blogin kuten Soininvaaran blogin roolia älykkään ja asiallisen keskustelun paikkana. Kummastakin puuttuu täälläkin esiintynyt häiriköinti, koska anonyymi höpötys ei pääse läpi ja omalla nimellä sitä eivät kehtaa useimmat esittääkään.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Näin ihan rakentavana ehdotuksena: taipuuko foorumialusta siihen, että omaan profiiliin voisi laittaa henkilötietojen lisäksi myös lyhyen esittelyn itsestään, jos niin haluaa. -- Esimerkiksi jos tiedän, että joku on veturinkuljettaja ja tämä kirjoittaa jotain junankuljettamiseen liittyvää, niin uskon paljon herkemmin sen mitä on kirjoitettu.


On siellä jo nyt lyhyet kentät "ammatti" ja "harrastukset". Kyllä sillä ainakin tällaiset saa hoidettua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:55 ----------




> Tai yhtä hyvin hyvän blogin kuten Soininvaaran blogin roolia älykkään ja asiallisen keskustelun paikkana. Kummastakin puuttuu täälläkin esiintynyt häiriköinti, koska anonyymi höpötys ei pääse läpi ja omalla nimellä sitä eivät kehtaa useimmat esittääkään.


Millä tavoin Soininvaaran blogissa on muka tiukempi seula anonyymiin höpötykseen?

----------


## JSL

Järjestetää miitti nii kaikki näkee että nimimerkien takana on elävii ihmisii.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millä tavoin Soininvaaran blogissa on muka tiukempi seula anonyymiin höpötykseen?


Ode vaatii toimivan sähköpostin, eivätkä viestit tule julki ilman Oden julkaisemista. Odella on mahdollisuus tarkistaa viestin jättäjältä tarvittaessa mitä hyvänsä viestiin liittyvää. Asiattomuudet Ode voi jättää julkaisematta. Asiattomuuden mittarin Ode voi päättää itse, esimerkiksi sen mukaan, että keskustelu pysyy asiallisena ja kiinnostavana. Se on Oden oma intressi myös.




> Järjestetää miitti nii kaikki näkee että nimimerkien takana on elävii ihmisii.


On käynyt mielessä silloin tällöin. Ei siksi, että anonyymit paljastuisivat, vaan siksi, että älykkäitä keskustelijoita olisi mukava tavata myös oikeasti. Kuka organisoi?

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

Kirjoitan myös omalla nimelläni  ja olen Anteron kanssa samaa mieltä tästä asiasta.

----------


## Koala

Kirjoitan minäkin omalla nimelläni mutta miten sen voi todistaa ja toisaalta: Miksi? 

Jos haluatte keskustelupaikan jossa puhutaan todistetuilla henkilöllisyyksillä-perustakaa sellainen.

Mä en ihan tajua mitä Antero tässä nyt ajaa takaa, onko kyseessä kehitysehdotus vai suorastaan vaatimus että JLF:llä olisi jotenkin todistettava henkilöllisyytensä.

Minusta nykyinen bannataan jos jää kiinni on riittävä "valvonta".

----------


## bussifriikki

> Minusta nykyinen bannataan jos jää kiinni on riittävä "valvonta".


Miten muuten voi jäädä kiinni väärällä nimellä esiintymisestä? Ellei laita nimekseen Aku Ankkaa tai Pentti Persettä, taitaa olla mahdotonta selvittää nimien todellisuus.

----------


## zige94

> Miten muuten voi jäädä kiinni väärällä nimellä esiintymisestä? Ellei laita nimekseen Aku Ankkaa tai Pentti Persettä, taitaa olla mahdotonta selvittää nimien todellisuus.


Joku voi ilmiantaa, jotkin merkit voivat osoittaa sen jne. Ehkä kuukanko voi muutamia asioita paljastaa (tai sitten ei ettei muut käytä sitä hyödyksi).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä en ihan tajua mitä Antero tässä nyt ajaa takaa, onko kyseessä kehitysehdotus vai suorastaan vaatimus että JLF:llä olisi jotenkin todistettava henkilöllisyytensä.


Ajan takaa sitä, että keskustelu on asiallisempaa ja kiinnostavampaa, jos sitä ei häiriköidä. Häriköinti on yleistä silloin, kun sitä voi tehdä nimettömänä, tarvitsematta pelätä jäävänsä kiinni.

Tämän foorumin säännöissä sanotaan, että käyttäjäksi on rekisteröidyttävä omalla nimellä. Jos tätä ei valvota eikä käytännössä edellytetä, miksi sitten pidetään tällainen sääntö? Vertaan vaikka siihen, miten kansanedustaja sanoi julkisesti televisiossa, että hän rikkoo lakia, koska siitä ei seuraa mitään.

Jos jotain vaadin, niin vaadin sitten sitä, että joko ylläpito noudattaa asettamiaan sääntöjä tai muuttaa säännöt sen mukaisiksi, miten ylläpito käytännössä toimii.

Itse asiaan, esiintymiseen nimettömänä tai nimellä, minulla ei ole vaatimuksia, koska kyse on arvovalinnasta. Minun arvovalintani on ollut osallistua vain sellaiseen keskusteluun ja nettifoorumeihin, joissa esiinnytään omalla nimellä ainakin niin, että ylläpito sen nimen tietää. Koska silloin toteutuu vastuu.

Tämän foorumin kohdalla olen rekisteröityessäni luottanut sääntöihin. Mutta minusta JLF:n taso on laskenut huomattavasti nimettömän häiriköinnin vuoksi. Ja olenkin pannut merkille, että täällä aiemmin tutut oikeat henkilöt käyvätkin nykyään vilkkaampaa ja antoisampaa keskustelua muualla, missä JLF:ltä tuttuja nimimerkkejä ja häiriköintiä ei ole.

Antero

----------


## sm3

Jos täällä saisi olla väärässä ilman että jyrätään maanrakoon, se auttaisi jo paljon. Kaikki eivät ole alan ammattilaisia ja oppineita vaan ihan tavallisia normaalia elämää eläviä ihmisiä jotka ovat puhtaasti kiinnostuneita alasta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos täällä saisi olla väärässä ilman että jyrätään maanrakoon, se auttaisi jo paljon.


Tähän sopii vastaukseksi aiempi kirjoitukseni:



> Vanhemmat kirjoittajat eivät ehkä yhtä herkästi otakaan itseensä keskustelusta, koska esim. yliopistokoulutus valmentaa kriittiseen keskusteluun.


Hyvä keskustelu rakentuu juuri argumenteista ja niiden vasta-argumenteista. Ei se ole maanrakoon jyräämistä, vaan juuri sitä, mitä keskustelun pitääkin olla.

----------


## sm3

> Tähän sopii vastaukseksi aiempi kirjoitukseni:
> 
> Hyvä keskustelu rakentuu juuri argumenteista ja niiden vasta-argumenteista. Ei se ole maanrakoon jyräämistä, vaan juuri sitä, mitä keskustelun pitääkin olla.


Pitää ottaa huomioon että kaikilla vain ei ole korkeaa koulutusta, silti pitää voida osallistua keskusteluun. Ei se ole keskustelua jos ylemmän koulutuksen omaava lyttää sen jolla on alempi koulutus (esim harrastaja jonka koulutus  ei liity joukkoliikenteseen mitenkään) väistämättä suuremmalla tietämyksellään ja kokemuksellaan koska harrastaja ei usein pysty esittämään argumenttiä jota ylemmän koulutuksen omaava ei voisi suoralta tai lähes suoralta kädeltä lytätä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:03 ----------

Kyse ei ole minun kohdalla kestämisestä, ei vain huvita vängätä ja vängätä samoista asioista vuosikausia samoja ihmisiä vastaan ilman että mikään muuttuu. Samat väittelyt ja argumentit vaan yhä uudelleen ja uudelleen.

Loputon väittely joka aina palaa siihen mistä alkoi. Mikään ei muutu

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei se ole keskustelua jos ylemmän koulutuksen omaava lyttää sen jolla on alempi koulutus (esim harrastaja jonka koulutus  ei liity joukkoliikenteseen mitenkään) väistämättä suuremmalla tietämyksellään ja kokemuksellaan koska harrastaja ei usein pysty esittämään argumenttiä jota ylemmän koulutuksen omaava ei voisi suoralta tai lähes suoralta kädeltä lytätä.


Eikö se juuri tuo keskusteluun lisäarvoa, jos joku asiasta oikeasti tietävä kertoo, miten asia on?

Viittaukseni koulutukseen tarkoitti, että se lisää todennäköisyyttä sille, ettei ota itseensä asiallisesta keskustelusta. Sinänsä koulutuksen ei tarvitse liittyä foorumin aihepiiriin mitenkään, koska argumentoiva kirjoittaminen kuuluu osaksi monia opintoja (itse asiassa sitä oppii paljon paremmin monien muiden alojen opinnoissa kuin liikennetekniikan). Ei argumentoinnin kestäminen kuitenkaan edellytä koulutusta, voihan sitä oppia muutenkin tai persoona voi luonnostaan olla sellainen, ettei argumentteja ota niin henkilökohtaisesti.

----------


## sm3

> Eikö se juuri tuo keskusteluun lisäarvoa, jos joku asiasta oikeasti tietävä kertoo, miten asia on?
> 
> Viittaukseni koulutukseen tarkoitti, että se lisää todennäköisyyttä sille, ettei ota itseensä asiallisesta keskustelusta. Sinänsä koulutuksen ei tarvitse liittyä foorumin aihepiiriin mitenkään, koska argumentoiva kirjoittaminen kuuluu osaksi monia opintoja (itse asiassa sitä oppii paljon paremmin monien muiden alojen opinnoissa kuin liikennetekniikan). Ei argumentoinnin kestäminen kuitenkaan edellytä koulutusta, voihan sitä oppia muutenkin tai persoona voi luonnostaan olla sellainen, ettei argumentteja ota niin henkilökohtaisesti.


Otan ilomielin vastaan tiedon, en loputtomia vastaväitteitä ajatuksilleni. Tiedon takia tälle foorumille tulinkin, en tiennyt että täällä on tarkoitus väitellä loputtomiin.

Alemman kohdan osalta olen täysin samaa mieltä, oma luonteeni on semmonen että kyllästyn loputtomaan väittelyyn ennen pitkää ja se rupee ottamaan päähän siinä vaiheessa kun väittely on samassa tilanteessa kun se oli alkaessaan. Henkinen kestävyyteni lienee siis heikko tai luonteeni lyhytjänteinen jolloin en jaksa päiväkausia väitellä samasta asiasta koska se ei vaan johda mihinkään.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Pitää ottaa huomioon että kaikilla vain ei ole korkeaa koulutusta, silti pitää voida osallistua keskusteluun. Ei se ole keskustelua jos ylemmän koulutuksen omaava lyttää sen jolla on alempi koulutus (esim harrastaja jonka koulutus  ei liity joukkoliikenteseen mitenkään) väistämättä suuremmalla tietämyksellään ja kokemuksellaan koska harrastaja ei usein pysty esittämään argumenttiä jota ylemmän koulutuksen omaava ei voisi suoralta tai lähes suoralta kädeltä lytätä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:03 ----------
> 
> Kyse ei ole minun kohdalla kestämisestä, ei vain huvita vängätä ja vängätä samoista asioista vuosikausia samoja ihmisiä vastaan ilman että mikään muuttuu. Samat väittelyt ja argumentit vaan yhä uudelleen ja uudelleen.
> 
> Loputon väittely joka aina palaa siihen mistä alkoi. Mikään ei muutu


Tietämättä mihin tarkalleen ottaen viestissäsi viittaat, osassa asioita on kuitenkin niin, että musta ei väittelemällä valkoiseksi muutu vaikka kuinka vänkäisi. Siksi voi olla hyvinkin niin, että asia palaa juurilleen. Joku voisi tietenkin kysyä aiheellisestikin, onko koko keskustelussa sen kummempaa mieltä, jos notorista seikkaa aletaan voimakkaasti kumota toiseksi. Toisaalta on niinkin, että mainitsemillasi "olla väärässä" -argumenteilla voi hyvinkin käydä niin että joku tulee kysyneeksi miksi keisarilla ei ole vaatteita jolloin (hitaasti) voikin käydä niin että maalätyn mielekkyyttä aletaan yleisemminkin epäillä ja maapalloteoria vaikuttaa aina vaan paremmalle.

Metro-keskusteluhan on sinällään hyvä esimerkki aiheesta; keltaista virtsanhajuista kaupunkijunaa pidetään yleisesti (mm. Helsingin Sanomat, ym. yleisen mielipiteen omistajat) parhaana ratkaisuna ihmisten siirtämiseen pk-seudulla johon tällä forumilla on esitetty toisenlaisiakin mielipiteitä. Keskustelu kaikkine laineineen on minusta tuottanut ihan hyvää vasta-argumentointiaineistoa ja harrastajatyönä tehtyjä suunnitelmia, luonnoksia ja laskelmia siitä kuinka samaa asiaa voitaisiin toteuttaa toisin. Osa on toki toteuttamiskelvottomia visioita, mutta on kaikissa jotain asiaakin. Minusta se on on jo hyvä asia, mutta pelkkä räksyttäminen ja roskanpuhuminen ei ole mitenkään hyvää keskustelua eikä aineistoa. Ainakin ne "kummalliset" avaukset saavat lukijankin ajattelemaan asiaa ja kenties kyseenalaistamaan dogmejaan.

Meidän tollukoidenkin kysymyksiä ja mielipiteitä mahtuu ihan hienosti asiantuntijoiden kommenttien joukkoon, mutta sillä edellytyksellä ettei kysytä samaa asiaa samassa ketjussa kovin moneen kertaan. Mielestäni meillä tollukoillakin on velvollisuutena tutustua asiasta aikaisemmin käytyyn keskusteluun ja siinä esitettyihin argumentteihin ettemme katkaise tai keskeytä keskustelua kysymyksellä joka on juuri muutamaa kommenttia aikaisemmin jo käsitelty. Vain siten keskustelu itsessään etenee ja tuottaa lukemisen iloa kenellekään. Vaikka sitten palaisikin lähteelleen.

En kuitenkaan näkisi että forumilla on mitenkään erityisen huono henki, vaan minusta kaikkineen tätä forumia on kiva seurata kaikkine laineineenkin. Siitä kiitos kirjoittajille ja moderoivalle foruminpitäjälle. Varmaankin aina parantamistakin on kuten miltei kaikessa, mutta siihen meitä tollukoitakin tarvitaan että forum toimii ja säilyy luettavana ja kohtuullisen helposti myös osallistuttavana. Yksi keskeinen ominaisuus siihen mielestäni on toisten keskustelijoiden kunnioittaminen vaikka mielipiteensä olisikin itselle kovin vieras. Siihen ei tietenkään kuulu kenenkään lyttääminen.

----------


## sm3

Täytyy sanoa että olen kyllä samaa mieltä myös nimimerkki kaakkurin kanssa. Voin hiljaa myöntää että saatoin ylireagoida tai olla jopa vähäsen väärässä jossain asiassa jonka tähän ketjuun kirjotin tai siihen erääseen toiseen ketjuun. Voi myös olla että väittely ei vain sovi minulle.

Pyysin kuitenkin Kuukankoa poistamaan tunnukseni ja odoittelen yhä sitä tapahtuvaksi  :Confused:   Tulin tulokseen että on ehkä hyvä että pidän pienen (pitkän) tauon ja seuraan sivullisena koska ehkä niin on paras. Ainakin vuoden pari kestävä lyhyt tauko  :Laughing:  En silti voinut pitää näppejäni irti täältä, mutta nyt se oli ehkä jopa hyvä asia tämän ketjun osalta ainakin koska nyt tästä oli ihan oikea hyöty.

----------


## Kantokoski

Minä olen ollut suruinen joutuessani olemaan pakotetusti viikon täältä pois. Olen ollut suruinen siksi koska kun kerta olen kyseenalaistanut foorumin konsensuksen (hyvä ratikka vs. paha metro) minua on riepoteltu ja paneteltu järkyttävällä tavalla ympäri foorumia, ja lopuksi ylläpito sivaltaa ruoskallaan. Olen pettynyt siihen ettei foorumi ole avoin kansalaiskeskustelupaikka, muuta kuin konsensuksen hokijoille. Tämä suruttaa minua. Mutta tottakai on myös itsetutkiskelun paikka, miten voimme kaikki käyttäytyä toisin, uskoa tulevaan, ja aikaansaada jotain uutta ja hienoa - raidejoukkoliikennettä koko seudulle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ripottelemasi tuhka pöllyää tänne asti. Rajoita hieman.

----------


## Kani

Hämmästelen tätä alan palstoilla rehottavaa jänkkäyksen kulttuuria. Uskaltaako täällä virkettäkään enää kirjoittaa, kun siinä on aivan varmasti joku vika kuitenkin. Määrittele, tarkenna, perustele, kielitoimisto, blaablaablaa. Livenä ei varmaan osalle voi lausua sanaakaan, kun äänenpaino saattaa olla väärä, tai huulten asennossa jotain korjattavaa. Ja onko varmasti lupa tehdä jotain, mitä!

Suosittelen kokeilemaan tuolla ulkoilmassa vastaavaa toimintaa. Varmaan esimerkiksi aamuyöstä jossain nakkikioskin jonossa voisi olla suoruudessa korjattavaa, hinnastossa yhdyssanavirheitä ja asiakkaiden esittämissä virkkeissä parannettavaa. Sekä jänkkääjällä sen jälkeen ansaittu musta silmä.

"Tämänhän voi tulkita Kanin esittämäksi epäsuoraksi väkivallan uhkaksi."
"Taivuttaisin tässä tapauksessa "uhaksi"."
"Lainattaessa sitaattien sisään tulee käyttää 'yksinkertaisia sitaattimerkkejä'."
"Niille merkeille on kyllä eksaktimpikin nimitys."
Jne

----------


## 339-DF

Komppaan Kania.

Normaali keskustelu:
- Onkohan isä muistanut käydä tänään isoäitiä moikkaamassa?
- Isoäidin talon edessä seisoi vihreä kupla tänään, kun menin siitä ohi.
- Hyvä juttu!

Jlf-keskustelu:
- Onkohan isä muistanut käydä tänään isoäitiä moikkaamassa?
- Isoäidin talon edessä seisoi vihreä kupla tänään, kun menin siitä ohi.
- Ei se mitään todista!

----------


## Karosa

> Komppaan Kania.
> 
> Normaali keskustelu:
> - Hyvä juttu!
> 
> Jlf-keskustelu:
> - Ei se mitään todista!


Nimenomaan, nykyään kaikelle pitää olla lähde, hyvä ja pitkä perustelu, oikeinkirjoitus, 100% oikeassa, ym ym. En ymmärrä minkä takia ei voi keskustella kuin normaalit ihmiset, toki kun olemme internetissä ja tätä lukee moni, mutta ei tämän tarvitse mikään keskustelupalsta missä pitää olla Herra tai Rouva Täydellisyyksiä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tää jänkkäyskulttuuri on niin naurettavaa, että en malta odottaa sitä hetkeä, kun jollain valopäällä räjähtää ydinlataus ajatuksissa ja hän sanoo jostain Leaksin jutusta: "En usko, jos et kerro lähteitäsi!".

----------


## Kani

> Komppaan Kania.
> 
> Normaali keskustelu:
> - Onkohan isä muistanut käydä tänään isoäitiä moikkaamassa?
> - Isoäidin talon edessä seisoi vihreä kupla tänään, kun menin siitä ohi.
> - Hyvä juttu!
> 
> Jlf-keskustelu:
> - Onkohan isä muistanut käydä tänään isoäitiä moikkaamassa?
> ...


"Se on saattanut olla keinosiementäjän kupla, ja hän on vain käynyt kysymässä tietä."
"Määrittele kupla, saattoi olla myös iso saippuakupla, jonka väri syntyi nurmikosta."
"Vihreitä kuplia on rekisterissä 867, joten ei ole mitenkään varmaa, että oli juuri isän kupla."
"Onhan isä saattanut jättää kuplan siihen hämäykseksi, ja lähtenyt vain kaljalle."
"Tarkalleen ottaen talo ei ole isoäidin, vaan hän omistaa sen ex-puolisonsa kanssa."
"Talon edessä auto ei voinut seistä, koska pihatie on talon sivustalla."

----------


## Overdriver

> "Se on saattanut olla keinosiementäjän kupla, ja hän on vain käynyt kysymässä tietä."
> "Määrittele kupla, saattoi olla myös iso saippuakupla, jonka väri syntyi nurmikosta."
> "Vihreitä kuplia on rekisterissä 867, joten ei ole mitenkään varmaa, että oli juuri isän kupla."
> "Onhan isä saattanut jättää kuplan siihen hämäykseksi, ja lähtenyt vain kaljalle."
> "Tarkalleen ottaen talo ei ole isoäidin, vaan hän omistaa sen ex-puolisonsa kanssa."
> "Talon edessä auto ei voinut seistä, koska pihatie on talon sivustalla."


Samalla tavalla tuntuvat toimivan muutkin foorumit kuin JLF. Kasvotusten keskustelut etenevät samojen ihmisten kanssa eri tavalla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Samalla tavalla tuntuvat toimivan muutkin foorumit kuin JLF. Kasvotusten keskustelut etenevät samojen ihmisten kanssa eri tavalla.


Tämä on varmasti totta, joskin se on sikäli surkea juttu, kun mielenkiintoisen aiheen ruotiminen ajautuu johonkin täysin epäolennaiseen. Se vie paitsi keskustelun sisällön, myös järjettömän määrän energiaa aivan väärään paikkaan. Toisinaan itseä oikein hämmästyttää, miten joku nokkela jeppe alkaa puuttua johonkin pilkun paikkaan tai lauserakenteeseen. Ja kyllä, olen aivan varmasti itsekin vuosien saatossa tehnyt samoin lukuisilla foorumeilla. Se on huono tapa, josta pääsee eroon vain siten, että funtsii kirjoituksiaan ja niiden sisältöjä.

----------


## 339-DF

> "Vihreitä kuplia on rekisterissä 867, joten ei ole mitenkään varmaa, että oli juuri isän kupla."


"Mutta minä tarkistin juuri, että koko meidän kaupunkiin on rekisteröity vain yksi vihreä kupla ja naapurikuntiin ei yhtäkään, joten kyllä se on hyvin epätodennäköistä, että se olisi jonkun muun kupla!"

----------


## Matkalainen

> "Mutta minä tarkistin juuri, että koko meidän kaupunkiin on rekisteröity vain yksi vihreä kupla ja naapurikuntiin ei yhtäkään, joten kyllä se on hyvin epätodennäköistä, että se olisi jonkun muun kupla!"


"Ja mistähän päättelit, ettei autoa ole vaikka pöllitty?"

----------


## joht. Nyman

> "Ja mistähän päättelit, ettei autoa ole vaikka pöllitty?"


Perustele, mistä mukamas niin päättelit...  :Smile: 

Vaikka nyt todella ollaan sähköistämättömällä puunkuormausraiteella, tämä keskustelu on varsin mielenkiintoinen; olen joutunut itse toisinaan tilanteisiin, joissa joudun erikseen todistamaan olevani oikeassa. Toisin sanoen, lähtökohtaisesti totuutta epäillään valheeksi. Karrikoiden sanoen tässä on kyse vähän samasta asiasta kuin, jos joku on ilmiselvästi saanut lättyyn ja nekku on ruvella. Tämä asianomistaja joutuu sitten erikseen todistamaan saaneensa pataan, sillä lähtökohtaisesti tekijä on syytön. Sitten tämä polttimoon iskun saanut joutuu juoksemaan lekurilla paikattavana ja hankkimaan mitä erilaisimpia lippuja ja lappuja vain siksi, että hän voi _todistaa_ saaneensa tauluun.

Mainittakoon, että miltei aina näissä nettikeskusteluissa arvostelijat ja kriitikot vaikenevat siinä kohtaa, kun lyödään riittävä läjä faktoja pöytään. Lähtökohtaisesti ollaan valmiita arvostelemaan toisia ja toisten tekemisiä ja kas kummaa, kun sitten kriitikko jää niin sanotusti kakkoseksi, hän hiljenee täysin, tai ainakin vaihtaa puheenaihetta joksikin aivan muuksi. En tarkoita tällä nyt itseäni, enkä tätä palstaa, vaan tarkoitan asiaa noin yleisellä ja laajemmalla tasolla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Hämmästelen tätä alan palstoilla rehottavaa jänkkäyksen kulttuuria.


Minusta riippuu aiheesta ja lähestymiskulmasta, miten korkeatasoista argumentoinnin on oltava ja miten hyvin ns. perusasioiden (esim. kieliasu) on oltava kunnossa. Mitä merkittävämpiin asioihin mennään ja mitä kriittisempi lähestymiskulma otetaan, sitä korkeammat vaatimukset ovat em. asioille. Kun esim. VRLeaks omien sanojensa mukaan julkaisee VR:n salaisuuksia, on minusta ihan perusteltua edellyttää, että perusasiat kuten kuvien julkaisuoikeudet ovat kunnossa.

Enemmän minusta jänkkäystä on se, että jotkut keskustelijat yrittävät väkisin olla oikeassa tai jatkavat jo täysin selvinneen asian puintia lisäämättä siihen mitään uutta. Minun havaintojeni mukaan nämä henkilöt eivät ole tällä foorumilla yleensä samoja, jotka kiinnittävät huomiota argumentointivirheisiin tai ilmaisuun.




> Mainittakoon, että miltei aina näissä nettikeskusteluissa arvostelijat ja kriitikot vaikenevat siinä kohtaa, kun lyödään riittävä läjä faktoja pöytään.


Noinhan sen pitääkin olla. Kun faktat ovat selvittäneet asian todellisen laidan, ei ole enää mitään mieltä jänkätä asiasta.

----------


## Aleksi.K

On sitten nettikeskustelu tai kasvotusten niin aina se persoona sen takana näkyy. Joku toinen itkee samasta asiasta kun toinen antaa niin sanotusti hauiksen puhua. Ja jos kaikki olisivat samaa mieltä asioista, ja kaikki kirjoittaisivat samalla tavalla niin eihän silloin olisi mitään mielenkiintoa seurata ja osallistua keskusteluihin. Vai mitä mieltä olisitte 250 kommenttia pitkästä ripsusta jossa muut sanoisivat "olen täysin samaa mieltä", "olen täysin samaa mieltä" jne. Minusta on hienoa, että jokainen tuo sen oman persoonan esiin myös nettikeskusteluissa. Jokaisella on myös oikeus esittää mielipiteensä juuri niin kuin haluaa. Eihän tämä jlf mikään pohjois-korea ole. Mutta olen sitä mieltä silti, että jos et pysty samaa asiaa sanomaan kasvotusten, niin parempi sitten esittää se niin kuin voisit sen sanoa "päin pläsiä".

----------


## Kani

> Vai mitä mieltä olisitte 250 kommenttia pitkästä ripsusta jossa muut sanoisivat "olen täysin samaa mieltä", "olen täysin samaa mieltä" jne.


Olen täysin samaa mieltä.

----------


## Nak

Mulla on osin tästä syystä mennyt vähän maku tähän foorumiin, kun joku esittää täällä jonkin asian, niin se kyseenalaistetaan heti ja viilataan pilkkua ihan mitättömistäkin asioista välillä.  :Sad:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Mutta olen sitä mieltä silti, että jos et pysty samaa asiaa sanomaan kasvotusten, niin parempi sitten esittää se niin kuin voisit sen sanoa "päin pläsiä".


Komppaan tätä täysin.

Tästä tuli mieleen onneton puujalkaläpändeerus: Aurajoki o simmone Suame aino puro, josa elää plätyi. Miälevikast.

----------


## Koala

Ihan kuin erityisesti viimeaikoina olisi ilmennyt erään/parin nimimerkin toimesta tätä pilkunviilausta. Ei enää oikein uskalla sanoa mitään, jos toteaa vaikka NF 666:den perän olleen eilen vihreässä mönjässä niin vaaditaan vähintään kuvaa todisteeksi, jos laittaa kuvan pitäisi jotenkin voida todistaa että se todella on eiliseltä ja sitten vielä joku tulee kertomaan että ei ole mahdollista Nobinalla.

Ylläoleva esimerkki keksitty stetsonista. En liitä kuvaa stetsonista todisteeksi. Saivartelu alkakoon.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ylläoleva esimerkki keksitty stetsonista. En liitä kuvaa stetsonista todisteeksi. Saivartelu alkakoon.


Voiko sanaa "stetson" käyttää tuolla tavoin yleisnimenä? Sehän on alun perin erisnimi, Stetson.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei enää oikein uskalla sanoa mitään, jos toteaa vaikka NF 666:den perän olleen eilen vihreässä mönjässä niin vaaditaan vähintään kuvaa todisteeksi, jos laittaa kuvan pitäisi jotenkin voida todistaa että se todella on eiliseltä ja sitten vielä joku tulee kertomaan että ei ole mahdollista Nobinalla.


Minusta nämä havainnoissa todisteiden pyytämiset liittyvät usein hyvin perusteltuihin epäilyihin havainnon oikeellisuudesta. Epäilijällä saattaa jopa olla tarkkaa tietoa, että asia ei pidä paikkaansa, mutta epäilijän tiedot voivat perustua liikesalaisuuksiin, eikä hän voi siksi kertoa niistä.

Havainnoissa on taas tärkeää, että ne ovat oikein. Nehän menettävät merkityksensä täysin, jos niihin ei voi luottaa.

----------


## Koala

> Minusta nämä havainnoissa todisteiden pyytämiset liittyvät usein hyvin perusteltuihin epäilyihin havainnon oikeellisuudesta. Epäilijällä saattaa jopa olla tarkkaa tietoa, että asia ei pidä paikkaansa, mutta epäilijän tiedot voivat perustua liikesalaisuuksiin, eikä hän voi siksi kertoa niistä.
> 
> Havainnoissa on taas tärkeää, että ne ovat oikein. Nehän menettävät merkityksensä täysin, jos niihin ei voi luottaa.


No juu, tuo havainto oli ehkä aika heikko esimerkki.

----------


## Albert

> Epäilijällä saattaa jopa olla tarkkaa tietoa, että asia ei pidä paikkaansa, mutta epäilijän tiedot voivat perustua liikesalaisuuksiin, eikä hän voi siksi kertoa niistä.


Vai onko niin, että ei kestä totuuksia "rakkaasta omasta firmasta"?
Mitä nämä liikesalaisuuksien taakse jumiutuvat epäilyt havainnoista ovat? Jotain esimerkkejä onko?
Havainnointi luvattoman huonokuntoisista busseista liikenteessä eivät kai kuitenkaan kuulu liikesalaisuuden piiriin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä nämä liikesalaisuuksien taakse jumiutuvat epäilyt havainnoista ovat?


Esim. tieto siitä, millä linjalla joku bussi on ollut. Näköhavainto ei ole liikesalaisuus, mutta esim. yrityksen työntekijän yrityksessä saama tieto voi olla (riippuen yrityksen omasta määritelmästä sille, mikä tieto on salaista. Jotkut yritykset ovat kuitenkin erittäin tiukkoja näissä asioissa ja esim. kalustosijoitusten kertominen ulkopuolisille johtaa kurinpitotoimiin).

----------


## Albert

No lähettävätkö jotkut tahallisesti virheellisiä havaintoja kalustosta ("Veobina 20012 linjalla z289 havaittu 30.2. tyyliin)?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Eikö ole yksinkertaisinta olla osallistumatta keskusteluihin, jotka käsittelevät oman (työpaikka-)firman liikesalaisuuksia?

----------


## Koala

> Eikö ole yksinkertaisinta olla osallistumatta keskusteluihin, jotka käsittelevät oman (työpaikka-)firman liikesalaisuuksia?


Onko täällä sellaisia keskusteluja joissa nyt ihan liikesalaisuuksia olisi?

----------


## JSL

Tätä ketjua näkyy linkkaillun muille sivustoille, joka ei minusta ole asiallista.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tätä ketjua näkyy linkkaillun muille sivustoille, joka ei minusta ole asiallista.


? HMVY:n nettisivuilla oli taannoin maininta, jossa kiellettiin linkitys muilta sivuilta HMVY:n saitille ilman erillistä lupaa.

Hämmästelin tätä _jo aikoinaan_.

----------


## sub

En minäkään oikein ymmärrä mitä asiatonta on muille sivuille linkkaamisessa. Totta kai se on voitu tehdä asiattomalla tavalla, mutta se ei nyt oikein tuosta JSL:n viestistä selvinnyt, että miten tässä kyseisessä tapauksessa on toimittu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kyllä avointa sivua linkittää voi, ei sitä oikein kieltääkään pysty.

Parasta vain pitää keskustelu asiallisena ja siistinä, yrittää olla huomioimatta pikkujuttuja ja ehkä selvittää asiat mieluummin henkilökohtaisesti yksityisviestillä kuin ruikuttaa siitä kaikille ja tehdä siitä ongelmaa. Kyllä täällä mielestäni sen verran fiksua väkeä on, että tämä onnistuu. Eikö?

----------


## zige94

> En minäkään oikein ymmärrä mitä asiatonta on muille sivuille linkkaamisessa. Totta kai se on voitu tehdä asiattomalla tavalla, mutta se ei nyt oikein tuosta JSL:n viestistä selvinnyt, että miten tässä kyseisessä tapauksessa on toimittu.


Ilmeisesti meinataan tätä: http://vaunut.org/kuva/82045 (katso kommentti joka on kirjoitettu 17.04.2013 11:24).

Mitään asiatonta ei munkaan mielestä tässä kyllä ole. Julkiseen paikkaan kirjoitettuja viestejä ja ketju, ei mulla esim. ole mitään salattavaa/hävettävää kommenteissa mitä tähän ketjuun olen kirjoittanut...

----------


## joht. Nyman

Toisinaan tulee vähän sellainen fiilis, että niin pientä asiaa ei ole olemassakaan, etteikö siitä joku alkaisi nillittää.

Kärpäsenkakastakin saa kyllä väännettyä itkun, jos niin haluaa tehdä. Sitä en tosin tiedä, ketä aiheesta kitiseminen palvelee, mutta jos siitä tulee narisijalle hyvä fiilis ja päivä pelastuu, niin mikäs siinä.

----------


## JSL

No en ollut nillittämässä muttakun tuolla VR OY:n äänenkannattajassa voi joku luulla että tätä paikkaa ollaan haukkumassa.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Lainaan tämän vain tänne. DF esittelee ainoan oikean ja rakentavan tavan reagoida, kun joku on eri mieltä esimerkiksi kävelyä hitaampien kusikolistimien merkityksestä liikenteelle.




> Ei aina pidä provosoitua kun provosoidaan. "Petteri" on keksitty nimimerkki ja Killerpop tamperelainen bussiharrastaja ja ratikanvastustaja. Kun asettaa asiat oikeisiin mittasuhteisiin, niin ei noissa heitoissa minusta mitään yllättävää tai ihmeellistä ole.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Lainaan tämän vain tänne. DF esittelee ainoan oikean ja rakentavan tavan reagoida, kun joku on eri mieltä esimerkiksi kävelyä hitaampien kusikolistimien merkityksestä liikenteelle.


Lainaat viestin jossa kehotetaan olemaan provosoitumatta, mutta päätät itse provosoida? Onko tämä joku palikkatesti, vai etkö vain itse huomaa ironiaa?

----------


## Koala

> Lainaat viestin jossa kehotetaan olemaan provosoitumatta, mutta päätät itse provosoida? Onko tämä joku palikkatesti, vai etkö vain itse huomaa ironiaa?


Ehkäpä oli tarkoituskin olla ironinen. Minua ainakin hymyilyttää  :Smile: 

Täällä ollaan niin kauhean vakavia aina...

----------


## karihoo

Jotenkin tulee mieleen, että kahlaamatta foorumia läpeensä puhki voi päästä tietyissä piireissä asemaan "noviisi". Sitten taas sopivalla asiantuntemuksella voi päästä tietyissä piireissä asemaan "harrastaja-asiantuntija". Samaan aikaan toiset "asiantuntijat" keskustelevat keskenään kaikista aiheista ja sivuuttavat muut. Jos kuitenkin kaikesta hylkiö-attribuuteista huolimatta olet valmis astumaan korkeimmalle tasolle "Guru" niin sinun pitää kohdata kaikki arvostelevat kommentit "henkilökkäästi" ja kaivaa kaikki mahdolliset asiaperusteet jotka voisivat puolustaa omaa mielipidettäsi.

Edellä oleva on rankkaa sarkasmia. En koskaan ole edustanut tuollaista enkä halua kenenkään muunkaan ryhtyvän tuollaiseen toimintaan. Kielioppivirheistä ja murteista on paljon tulkintamahdollisuuksia. Suomenmaan alkuperäiskansan Saamenkielestäkin on kymmenkunta eri versiota!

----------


## tlajunen

> Suomenmaan alkuperäiskansan Saamenkielestäkin on kymmenkunta eri versiota!


Eikös tuoreimman tutkimustiedon mukaan saamelaiset ja suomalaiset (varsinaissuomalaiset, hämäläiset, karjalaiset) saapuneet nykyisen Suomen alueelle kutakuinkin yhtä aikaa? Toki sitten myöhemmin etelän suomalaiset levittäytyivät pohjoisemmaksi työntäen saamelaisia kohti Lappia. Tämän mukaan saamelaiset eivät olisi sen enempää alkuperäiskansa koko Suomen mittakaavassa kuin muutkaan. Tietyillä alueilla toki olivat ennen suomalaisia.

----------


## karihoo

> Eikös tuoreimman tutkimustiedon mukaan saamelaiset ja suomalaiset (varsinaissuomalaiset, hämäläiset, karjalaiset) saapuneet nykyisen Suomen alueelle kutakuinkin yhtä aikaa? Toki sitten myöhemmin etelän suomalaiset levittäytyivät pohjoisemmaksi työntäen saamelaisia kohti Lappia. Tämän mukaan saamelaiset eivät olisi sen enempää alkuperäiskansa koko Suomen mittakaavassa kuin muutkaan. Tietyillä alueilla toki olivat ennen suomalaisia.


Moderaattori siirtäköön, mutta tässä pari linkkiä:

Tietosanakirja Saamelaiskulttuurista:
http://www.helsinki.fi/~sugl_smi/senc/esittely.htm 

Wikipedian artikkeli:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saamelaiset

YLE Radio 1:n ohjelmasarja Itä-Lapin historiasta:
http://yle.fi/radio1/asia/todellisia...sta_39893.html
(Näissä radio-ohjelmissa on määräaika, poistuvat yleensä 30 päivän kuluttua esittämisestä)

----------


## Kantokoski

Vasarakirveskulttuurin tuojat olivat etelän suunnasta tulleita maahanmuuttajia. Me 'suomalaiset' olemme heidän ja silloisen kantaväestön jälkeläisiä. Kuitenkin sillä erotuksella että vasarakirveskulttuuri-mamut syrjäyttivät silloisen kantaväestön tai paikallisväestön, kuitenkin myös sulautuivat heidän kanssaan.

----------


## JSL

Täällä foorumilla on käyttäjinä ihan hyvijä tyyppejä mutta tietty yhteisöllisyys puuttuu. Kyllä mullekkin saa sanoa vastaan mun kärkkäistä mielipiteistä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Menköön nyt tähän ketjuun, kun en parempaa löydä. Kyllähän sääntöjen noudattaminen tai tässä tapauksessa noudattamatta jättäminen liittyy foorumin henkeen.




> Ai tänne tämä oli siirretty.


Sehän on selvä, että on siirretty pois ketjusta, johon se ei kuulu. *Säännöt*  eivät taida olla tutut. Kohta 11. pyytää selkeästi pysymään aiheessa.  Kohta 7. taas liittyy olennaisesti tähän kyseiseen viestiin.

Minullehan  ei huomauttelu varsinaisesti kuulu, siitä toivottavasti ilmoittaa  moderaatio tai ylläpito, mutta koko foorumiyhteisön tähden päätin nyt  asiasta mainita, että keskustelu pysyisi hallinnassa eikä  moderaattorille koituisi siitä liikaa vaivaa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tämän foorumin korkeasta keskustelukulttuurista voimme ilman muuta kiittää kuukanko-moderaattorin hyvää ja enimmäkseen täysin asiallista toimintaa.

 Ja ilman muuta on syytä antaa onnittelut moderaattorille hyvin etenevästä työurasta siellä joukoliikenteen todellisen päätöksenteon ja työntekemisen maailmassa (joka tietenkin on paljon tuloksellisempaa ja haastavampaa kuin esim. tällaisten nettivuodatus-foorumien hallinta).

Mutta vaikka lähinnä ajanvietettä ja harrastelua jlf meille monille onkin, niin eräs lakitekninen käsite "jääviys" alkaa nyt entistä enemmän koskea tätä pätevää jlf-hallinnasta vastaavaa henkilöä, mutta yritetään joka tapauksessa edelleen jatkaa keskustelujamme hyvässä asiallisessa hengessä (jossa moderaattorikin jaksaa myös jatkossa toimia tutulla reilulla jlf-asenteella johtajatehtävistään riippumatta).

----------


## hmikko

> "jääviys"


Ei kai täällä mitään puoluettomuutta tai riippumattomuutta ole koskaan luvattukaan. Internet toimii silleen, että perusta oma foorumi, jos ei muuten ole ketään kaveria tai ääni ei kuulu. Ja Kuukankorven työnantaja ei tuossa vaihtunut, eli tilanne ei ole siinä mielessä mitenkään uusi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja Kuukankorven työnantaja ei tuossa vaihtunut, eli tilanne ei ole siinä mielessä mitenkään uusi.


Kyllä se vaihtui HSL:stä HKL:ään.

Mutta ei kenenkään ole pakko kirjoitella HSL:n tai HKL:n virkamiehen moderoimalle foorumille, jos se tuntuu jääviltä foorumilta. Eikä virka-asema sinänsä ratkaise, miten moderointi sujuu ja mitä mode itse kirjoittelee. Se on kunkin parasta arvioida ihan vain sen perusteella, mitä on luettavissa ja miten moderointi käytännössä onnistuu.

Antero

----------

